# fuel pump relay ???



## Audijim (Jan 28, 2016)

Any one help me, have a audi tt 1.8t roadster 2003 went out this morning stated fine then cut out ?
always heard the fuel pump prime before start but now nothing ? hope its just the fuel pump relay but just carn't seem to find it - google was no help, any one have any idea's cheers in advance Jim


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Have you checked Fuse No, 28.. Relay is under dash, drivers side No 4, J17
Hoggy.


----------



## Audijim (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi yes checked fuse 28 20A ok, am i looking above the peddles for the relay ? or do i have to take the plasic surround off to get at it ? thanks Hoggy for the help


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, You will have to remove the under dash cover, there are 2 relay panel & it's the lower one that contains the relay.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Fuse above battery as well.










Hoggy.


----------



## Audijim (Jan 28, 2016)

Brill thanks for that i'll take alook after work tomorrow and post back what i find


----------



## Audijim (Jan 28, 2016)

found fuel pump relay, took a pic was no 167, took the casing off and tried to start the car, relay seems ok was energizing, so looks like the fuel pump - was going to pull one of the pipe off it and see if it pumps petrol into a tub. Any easy ways you know to get too the pump ?


----------



## Audijim (Jan 28, 2016)

Ordered a new fuel pump rely at the weekend, came and fitted today, car started about 5th time,so i let it run for 5mins then turned it off and started again, did this 2 more times then started and cut out, now wont start again ? thought i'd cracked it !
think im going to have to buy a new fuel pump.


----------

